# Betta imbellis



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

Hello all.
Does anyone know where i can get my hands on some Betta imbellis?
looking to devote a fully planted 20 g to a group.

I am GTA east, but willing to travel
thanks
- k


----------



## blueggreen (May 20, 2006)

*betta imbellis*

there is a guy on pricenetwork.ca in the aquaria section that will be importing different wild ones check it out.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

i thought that that order was in from a long time ago?
thanks
- k


----------



## blueggreen (May 20, 2006)

*imbessil*

Ask him ,It has been reposted


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Gunna ask a friend .... Hopefully he still has em


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

How much do these cost,wouldnt mind a pair?


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

Ciddian
did your friend have any?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Nawww.... just malachi (sp) Interested in those? They are posted in the buy and sell by christopher. I have ordered from him before and recive ooodles of freebies ^^


----------

